# Short Mead?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214150&highlight=pyment


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Mr B. It seems to me that the criteria for making a mead ready to drink quicker, then, are a lower alcohol level and addition of a fruit juice to the recipe. Would this assumtion be an oversimplification?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

The fruit juice is only a coincidence, though it can help lend nitrogen to the yeast for better health. With reasonable attention to a healthy pitch of yeast they should have all the vigor they need to ferment out well and readily. Lower alcohol meads do tend to not need the extensive aging that higher alcohol meads usually require.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I would try a hydromel type mead made with yeast nutrient, a beer yeast and an O.G. no greater than 1.050. Some tea, spices or fruit juice may be useful as the honey/yeast flavors will not be very strong.


----------

